# International BoneMonkey Day!



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

January 2-9 is International BoneMonkey Week! I thought that I should make this post so we can all celebrate! 
What? You don't know how to celebrate international BoneMonkey Week?!

Well its simple just get my avatar below and modify it so its funny, then replace it as your avatar for the day! Also under Custom member title change it to Humpy BoneMonkey Week!






International BoneMonkey Week wiki
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=In..._BoneMonkey_Day

Great news everyone my friend bootdaemon ( his webblog  http://bootdaemon.wordpress.com/ ) a talented music artist has made the International Bone Monkey Day Theme song you can download it here !
http://www.mediafire.com/?fw2rmst09xk


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2008)

ooo im gonna put a toot smiley on my avatar for BM day


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice BoneMonkey!
Can't wait to celebrate this day.

Let's see what I can think of to make it funny...

(P.S. What do we do on IBM Day?)

Edit:
I may do an avatar with Flava Flav


----------



## Taras (Jan 2, 2008)

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e135/rob...0Wars/phail.gif


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Taras @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e135/rob...0Wars/phail.gif




you fail for not using IMG tags


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

bonemonkey, i need more than a day to prepare.

How about january 3rd?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey Day is only 1 day as to not cause confusion lol


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

then it'd be bonemonkey week


----------



## Icarus (Jan 2, 2008)

you got ego issues.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> you got ego issues.



True, but you gotta admit. It is a fun idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All hail BoneMonkey Day!


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> you got ego issues.



who cares.
it's a forum.

We're not children in a classroom trying to get everyone to laugh or something.


/bad example


----------



## Urza (Jan 2, 2008)

Lighten up.


----------



## Samutz (Jan 2, 2008)

This holiday is not recognized nor observed by my county, city, employer, or religion.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> This holiday is not recognized nor observed by my county, city, employer, or religion.




umm I don't know what rock you have been under but this holiday is up there with Christmas !

and is celebrated by tens of people all over the world !


----------



## bluebright (Jan 2, 2008)

Let this glorious day rule throughout history as one of virtue and nakedness.


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

Made a Wiki for it :

International BoneMonkey Day Wiki 

Free to editing! Don't vandalize!


Edit:
lol, bluebright, looks awesome


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

I will have to tell the story of why we celebrate BoneMonkey day so you can add it to the wiki 

BoneMonkey Day is the celebration of the birth of BoneMonkey although he was actually born Augest 31 
The traditional thing to do this day is to mail all your bacons and cheese to BoneMonkey 
BUT he will not eat it instead he will make a bacon and cheese statue in his likeness, then he will eat it 


now i will sing the ORGINAL BoneMonkey day song 

Jingle bonemonkey jingle bonemonkey jingle all the way !
Oh what fun it is to make a cheese and bacon statue of bonemonkeeeee!

then a 1 hour triangle solo 

and then the song is over

Other BoneMonkey Day activites are watching lesbian asian porn and spending time playing NDS lite while on the toilet


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

Making your bacon as we speak


Edit: If anyone wants me to make them a BMD avatar, feel free to ask.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

* eats some of the bacon to insure its quality 

* bonemonkey is pleased ! 

and non of that turkey bacon crap! you give me that turkey bacon I'm going to kick you in the nuts !


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 2, 2008)

FunMonkey


----------



## bluebright (Jan 2, 2008)

can i get a day off work to celebrate this holiday?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 2, 2008)

ohai guise

howz iz ur day guin?


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> ohai guise
> 
> howz iz ur day guin?



Boner-ific!


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 2, 2008)

It won't let me change my avatar,but here it goes


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(_Snott_ @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> It won't let me change my avatar,but here it goes



Freakin' nice.
Go to your username at the topic.
Click on Avatar Options.
Browse for it on your computer or enter the link.
Enter 100 x 95.


BoneMonkey is mad. 
He needs more cheese & bacon (make sure he taste it first, so he can be assured that it is good quality).


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ace Boneman is a-go!






Now


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 2, 2008)

and bacon he shall have muahahahahah


----------



## Urza (Jan 2, 2008)

95 x 100 by the way, looks a little stretched.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried too use Shoop on mine but red turns to grey


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 2, 2008)

This day is better than christmas!


----------



## Nero (Jan 2, 2008)

I used MS paint to do miens!

so mines kicks ass! lol

edit:  and i cant afford photoshop >_O
edit2: i have a job but im not willing to pay 100+ usd on some image editing program


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> I used MS paint to do miens!
> 
> so mines kicks ass! lol
> 
> ...



Piracy. Yarr!

P.S. Someone should give BoneMonkey an eyepatch for an avatar!

Happy Bonemonkey Day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Don't forget to edit custom member titles to "Happy BoneMonkey Day!" (just do it, like every one else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## leetcakes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wormybonemonkey 
worms has bones too


----------



## cubin' (Jan 2, 2008)

happy bonemonkey day


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy BoneMonkey Day everyone thanks JPH for the avatar


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy BoneMonkey Day and Happy Birthday to me!












DERP!


----------



## Urza (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> edit:Â and i cant afford photoshop >_O


http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Nero (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edit:Â and i cant afford photoshop >_O
> ...



I have that on my computer but i dont get how to really use it too the full extent

im sleepy ima go to bed now

night


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

In true BoneMonkey fashion I'd like to suggest some alternative BoneMonkey day salutes:


1) "Crazy BoneMonkey day!"

2) "Stoopid BoneMonkey day!"

*3) "Humpy BoneMonkey day!"*


"Happy birthday, happy easter, happy valentines, etc"; happy is just so cliched.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 2, 2008)

lulz, awesome bonerific avatars here


----------



## Beware (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edit:Â and i cant afford photoshop >_O
> ...



lulz.  I was just about to post that.  That's what I used for mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Humpy International BoneMonkey Day from BoneMercury!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

The eyes have it (retinas?), the term is now officially "Humpy BoneMonkey day!"


----------



## Beware (Jan 2, 2008)

BooYa!!


Also, thanks to JPH for the transparency fix.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2008)

Introducing ... Bonehachie.

Quack quack.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get it.. Why people have soooooooooooo much addiction to bone monkey ? O.o


----------



## Beware (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not an addiction!  I can stop whenever I want to!


----------



## lookout (Jan 2, 2008)

#Lookout he is a spider BoneMonkey!#


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy BoneMonkey Day!


----------



## Beware (Jan 2, 2008)

The correct greeting is "HUMPY BoneMonkey Day!"  You should change your avatar and personal title to match the festive occasion.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay for BM!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 2, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> How's this?



perfectly fine it just looks like a normal bonemonkey with the famous sinkhead logo attached to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to steal one of bonemonkeys designs as I suck at photoshop or anything to do with art/graphics.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 2, 2008)

oh this is fun


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 2, 2008)

Done!
Tell me, how do I look? ( yeah, I know it's crappy, but it's all I can do right now)


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

Humpy Bonemonkey Day! Yes, I know my avatar is horrible, but I made it using just Powerpoint.


----------



## OSW (Jan 2, 2008)

OMFG what have i done?!?!


----------



## Monkey01 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## OSW (Jan 2, 2008)

huh??? someone deleted it maybe 0_0


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2008)

BoneVeho


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 2, 2008)

BONEMONKEY FOR 2008!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 2, 2008)

It's Samutz that keeps deleting it


----------



## mat88 (Jan 2, 2008)

wooooh, I'm participating too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(with my leet skillz)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2008)

hey guys


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2008)

The official BoneMonkeyDay song!

http://www.hughiediamond.com/downloads/Dem_Dry_Bones.mp3


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jan 2, 2008)

BONEMONKEY FTW!!!111


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in too...


----------



## Beware (Jan 2, 2008)

I so win.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I have a BM ava with a Wii or DS for a head?


----------



## Taras (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Made a Wiki for it :
> 
> International BoneMonkey Day Wiki
> 
> ...



Somebody updated the page with a multimedia presentation. I don't believe you folks have time for this stuff.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

International BoneMonkey day is a phenomenon sweeping the internation!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I've finally updated my avatar. I did this in like 5 minutes, cause it's going to be a 1 day avatar, so I don't care


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

Official seal of IBMD.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> OK, I've finally updated my avatar. I did this in like 5 minutes, cause it's going to be a 1 day avatar, so I don't care


It should be a week just 1 day is not enough for IBMD.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

wow i just woke up and i see you ppl are celebrating bone monkey day is style! 

btw i see a lot of kick ass bone monkey avatars ! 

due to the popularness bonemonkey day is now ....

BONEMONKEY week !  2-9 :-) 1 day is too little


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 2, 2008)

IBMD......The new GBATemp Fad???


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE
YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYE


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Can I have a BM ava with a Wii or DS for a head?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 2, 2008)

Weee!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

its over 9000 !


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay! Happy BoneMonkey Day!


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks BM!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMiSt @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Yay! *Humpy* BoneMonkey Day!



Fixed.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

Humpy BoneMonkey Day!


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMiSt @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Yay! *Humpy* BoneMonkey *Wiik*!


Now it's really fixed.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 2, 2008)

I still don't get it O.o...


And I just noticed something.. Everyone made it as their Bone Monkey Day... It's like I thought , When one who has authorta' says something , Everyone will come. 
In this case , Even someone without authoreta' (BoneMonkey) gets everyone followed.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

Fox doesn't have a BM ava! *fox is shunned forever by the rest of GBAtemp*


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> I still don't get it O.o...
> 
> 
> And I just noticed something.. Everyone made it as their Bone Monkey Day... It's like I thought , When one who has authorta' says something , Everyone will come.
> In this case , Even someone without authoreta' (BoneMonkey) gets everyone followed.



It's just something fun to do, don't over think it.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Fox doesn't have a BM ava! *fox is shunned forever by the rest of GBAtemp*




Nah... Wouldn't happen ........

I'm just not one of these people who is being dragged by everyone , Plus... I don't really like the idea.

It's funny , Cus I hate people who act just like I act now , People who can't just do something stupid once in their life , I guess in this forum I finally find my maturness...... Cus mostly i'm very im-ature.. or stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It's just something fun to do, don't over think it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just today I had a very long chat with a friend about me overthinking.. I find that over-thinking helpfull for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Even though I'm now thinking of a bone-foxy... O.o


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> I still don't get it O.o...
> 
> 
> And I just noticed something.. Everyone made it as their Bone Monkey Day... It's like I thought , When one who has authorta' says something , Everyone will come.
> In this case , Even someone without authoreta' (BoneMonkey) gets everyone followed.




fox is on to me ....

first i will get my minions to celebrate bonemonkey day ..... then i WILL RULE THE WORLD ! MUAHAAHAHA ! 

or we can have fun in this thread and eat bacon ... 

btw im eating bacon


----------



## Ducky (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't get it O.o...
> ...




Don't wanna EVER make anything related to jokes\fun ruined.. The jokes are INSIDE ME.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

lol ok


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Humpy BoneMonkey Week!!


----------



## Ducky (Jan 2, 2008)

Okie then , not enugh time to make a bone-foxy or chat in here.. Cya guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And have a humpy\happy\stupid\MONKEY MAN!!!\something-else 
Bone-monkey day!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL, HUMPY BONEMONKEY DAY!!


----------



## ZombeX (Jan 2, 2008)

- ed  BoneMonkey _week_ (*3 days* week is too much)!!!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> LOL, HUMPY BONEMONKEY *WEEK!!*



Fixed


----------



## Flyfishing (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoo!  What a surprise that Bonemonkey Day is the same as my birthday!  I made an avatar for the occasion...I think that International BoneMonkey Day is more important, but I'll celebrate my birthday in my own little place here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BM is the best!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

ooo icecream !


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2008)

not very original


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 2, 2008)

sage sage sage


sage goes in all fields


rofl how did this thread get 7 pages in one night


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

laminaatplaat! i love it !


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> sage sage sage
> 
> 
> sage goes in all fields
> ...




because the earth has two hemispheres


----------



## mat88 (Jan 2, 2008)

woah thank you BM for the nice edit of my avatar


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've made the wiki page:

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=In..._BoneMonkey_Day


----------



## Urza (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> win win win
> 
> 
> win goes in all fields
> ...


Fixed.

*
3 DAYS*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a UPDATE 

I have recieved the Offical BoneMonkey Week (yes week now) Bacon as indicated by my avatar ! 

BoneMonkey is pleased !


----------



## Urza (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> I have recieved the Offical BoneMonkey Week (yes week now) Bacon as indicated by my avatar !


*3 DAYS*


----------



## mat88 (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG a full week!!


----------



## pasc (Jan 2, 2008)

What about bonemonkey anyway ? Do you guys hate him or something... whats with your avas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














  ?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(pasc @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> What about bonemonkey anyway ? Do you guys hate him or something... whats with your avas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would we have a whole week dedicated to him and his bacon if we hate him ?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 2, 2008)

What mod is actually helping this guys change the name of his threads?, I have a couple of mine I would love the change too!


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 2, 2008)

I will present this as a nominee for best topic of 2008 when the time comes


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2008)

But a week would be

over 9000!


----------



## Chopders (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy bonemonkey week, I'm late, I know.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 2, 2008)

can there be fake bacon as well?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

yes fake bacon for all !


----------



## pasc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I was so bore.... ehm... I mean, I did like Bonemonkeys Idea SO MUCH that I made a gif for this week:


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

pasc im making a simular graphics of everyone who is participating names and all :-)


----------



## pasc (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> pasc im making a simular graphics of everyone who is participating names and all :-)


cool


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the most f*cked up sh*t I've seen this year!


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

WTF I can't change my avatar. The same image keeps appearing.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 2, 2008)

THE YEAR OF THE MONKEY FTW!!!


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

Arrgh, I still can't get my RatchetMonkey avatar to appear. Oh well, Stewie will have to do for now.

How's my avatar? Made using MSpaint and Powerpoint.


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Arrgh, I still can't get my RatchetMonkey avatar to appear. Oh well, Stewie will have to do for now.
> 
> How's my avatar? Made using MSpaint and Powerpoint.



Power...point?!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2008)

The perfect bride for International BoneMonkey Week has prestented her self!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

two more if anyone wants to use them


laminaatplaat i have a feeling the fbi will be arresting me soon lol 

mars i will make you a stewie one if you want


----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Arrgh, I still can't get my RatchetMonkey avatar to appear. Oh well, Stewie will have to do for now.
> ...



Please ,could you do so. It would be greatly appreciated. I lack any photoshopping skills, as you can tell from my current avatar.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Mars (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that was quick. Thank you so much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bonemonkey for president!

Man, I keep thinking everyone is Bonemonkey, as I usually recognize users by first looking at their avatar.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

np if anyone else needs anything ask awayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 2, 2008)

Eh, why not...?


----------



## Beware (Jan 2, 2008)

Huzzah for extended BoneMonkey celebrations.  This is far too large of a holiday for just one day.  I think it needs to be at least a month.  I mean, Christmas gets 12 days and this far surpasses Christmas on a national and global scale.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 2, 2008)

MONKEY BACON FTW!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

[M]artin i love it !


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Wiki update jumpman17!

I plan to have a conversation with the creator of BoneMonkey Day, so we can know a little bit more about his origin.

Keep the avatars comin' guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Humpy BoneMonkey Day (...week?!)


----------



## janitormane (Jan 2, 2008)

dhal


----------



## cubin' (Jan 2, 2008)

I always thought bonemonkey was cool. He is an important member of the temp and deserves this celebration week.

Cheers to bonemonkey


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll just borrow one, might edit my own later. >_>


----------



## James B. (Jan 2, 2008)

its Bidoof Monkey!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

im on IRC if anyone needs help making avatars :-P


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> lol



LOL that reminds me of something I made


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(James B. @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> its Bidoof Monkey!



NO ME!


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2008)

Uhm..Yagami BoneMonkey? Dunno, best I could do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy BoneMonkey Week!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

.. only one way to settle this 

a FIGHT TO THE DEATH !


----------



## theman69 (Jan 2, 2008)

i dont have any photoshop skillz can someone make me one w/ a big daddy's head on it?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Sailor @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Uhm..Yagami BoneMonkey? Dunno, best I could do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Humpy BoneMonkey week!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jan 2, 2008)

::Jumps On The Bandwagon::


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> i dont have any photoshop skillz can someone make me one w/ a big daddy's head on it?




big daddy who is big daddy ?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> ::Jumps On The Bandwagon::



Fuckin' A, Logan. Fuckin' A. That's *snikt* awesome.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 2, 2008)

finally.. I'm in the wagon!

Cockroach Monkey.. with a bone..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

im saving everyone's avatar and im going ot make a huge collage at the end of week


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviously not as good, since I did it in around 4 minutes. 
Button was supposed to say "BONED", but it's so small you can't see. >_>


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 2, 2008)

i love it twiffles !


----------



## euphemism (Jan 3, 2008)

Humpy BoneMonkey Week everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never thought I would ask this, but how do I make it say Humpy BoneMonkey Week under my avatar?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2008)

I just finished my new avatar when I saw this topic. Maybe I'll try tomorrow to make one that fits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(euphemism @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Humpy BoneMonkey Week everyone!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to get 500 posts for a custom member title.


----------



## euphemism (Jan 3, 2008)

bah.  Figures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   oh well...it'll happen eventually.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a little lazy right now, but perhaps you could make a picture with the bonemonkey body, but with the head as the little box with the x that comes up for images when they can not be displayed. Thanks.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2008)

Mega Monkey Boner X! That sounds so wrong on so meny levels... oh well its for bone monkey!
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg154/C...rno/8fkkk5l.gif


----------



## unr (Jan 3, 2008)

/contributes


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 3, 2008)

I just lost the game.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 3, 2008)

FUCK YOU. I HADN'T LOST THE GAME SINCE YESTERDAY


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

the bacon statue is finished


----------



## jincongz (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> I will have to tell the story of why we celebrate BoneMonkey day so you can add it to the wiki
> 
> BoneMonkey Day is the celebration of the birth of BoneMonkey although he was actually born Augest 31
> The traditional thing to do this day is to mail all your bacons and cheese to BoneMonkey
> ...



That post made my day. I'll get started on the watching porn part. The avatar can come later.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

me at home celebrating BoneMonkey week


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 3, 2008)

shit now it is a week long.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 3, 2008)

My avatar is only like this because of this week. As soon as it's over (or maybe sooner) Hairu is going back in my avatar. I'm NOT particularly fond of the character bone monkey, but since it's a tradition, I'll go with it.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Jan 3, 2008)

HRTH


----------



## Ryoku (Jan 3, 2008)

My contribution =D.

Humpy BoneMonkey Week!


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> the bacon statue is finished
> 
> 
> What about the cheese?
> ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

i ate all the cheese it fueled me for the bacon statue making


----------



## chuckstudios (Jan 3, 2008)

Fuck yeah


----------



## mat88 (Jan 3, 2008)

wow, the bonemonkey day week is so popular!


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 3, 2008)

TaeK made one for me, and I think it looks really good. He has awesome photoshopping skills.

Anyway, how do I change my member title? I can't find it anywhere in My Controls. Do I need a minimum amount of posts or something?

EDIT: My birthday is in the BoneMonkey Week (7th) lol.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

lol great avatars guys keep it up !


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing how it just sped up in only a few hours.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I come bearing Bacon

Holy Shit! It's Bonemonkey week now!?!?!?!?!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

* eats all the bacon except one piece and places it in his pants for later


----------



## bluebright (Jan 3, 2008)

okay, the wiki looks awesome now.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG the wiki is awesome ! 

and its on page two if anyone wants to see it 

i hope everyone is added to it on the bottom 

wow


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 3, 2008)

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Bonemonkey Day greatest Week in the world.
All other Holidays are run by little girls.
Bonemonkey number one exporter of Bacon.
Other Monkeys have inferior Bacon


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

the family guy A-team 















feel free to use em !


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

Another BoneMonkey Week activity - post images of BoneMonkey.
See some I did below:


















Person with the funniest bonemonkey picture gets a bite of the bacon statue.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a little something I threw together


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news everyone my friend bootdaemon ( his webblog  http://bootdaemon.wordpress.com/ ) a talented music artist has made the International Bone Monkey Day Theme song

Download here 
http://www.mediafire.com/?fw2rmst09xk
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C4V8H5F2 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80858131/Inter..._Theme.mp3.html

its around 600 KB and MP3 format also who ever is in charge of the wiki please put it up there bootdaemon rocks !


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> Great news everyone my friend bootdaemon a talented music artist has made the International Bone Monkey Day Theme
> you can download it here !
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C4V8H5F2
> ...



I added it to Wiki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The song is a MUST LISTEN XD


----------



## asuri (Jan 3, 2008)

hey i finally finished, im gona join in the fun 

made from


----------



## Urza (Jan 3, 2008)

Local upload of BoneMonkey Week Anthem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1524


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

you can now click on the link in my sig to download the bone monkey theme song


----------



## Westside (Jan 3, 2008)

ARRRRRR! Me got boned!


----------



## Verocity (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(asuri @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> hey i finally finished, im gona join in the fun
> 
> made from



You stole my Drybones!


----------



## asuri (Jan 3, 2008)

thats dull bones!!! teh old version of dry bones i could be dullmonkey and if you use drybones you could be drymonkey


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

what you guys think of the song ?


----------



## Verocity (Jan 3, 2008)

The song is awesome (bass thumping is perfect lol)...and asuri It doesn't matter...we can share Drybones as ava and sig stuffs.


----------



## asuri (Jan 3, 2008)

i dont likes teh jingle bone monkey repeating


----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

The song needs moar guitar solo!


----------



## Verocity (Jan 3, 2008)

...and cow bell.


----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

Teh song seriously needs a rap remix


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> ...and cow bell.




i got a fever ...

and the only prescription is ...

MORE COWBELL !


----------



## Verocity (Jan 3, 2008)

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes

i like the way you think.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## asuri (Jan 3, 2008)

lol if you give me your hyptnotoad animation i can put it in too that for you


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(asuri @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> lol if you give me your hyptnotoad animation i can put it in too that for you


Yeah please, I suck at Paint, seriously


----------



## asuri (Jan 3, 2008)

ugh nvm i dont thinki can do it my jasc animation shop keeps resizing the eyes i paste onto it


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope it's not too late to get in on the Bonemonkey Week festivities!!


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 3, 2008)

As above.
Over 9000 hours in MS Paint, plus PS for the transparency.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 3, 2008)

The anthem is awesome.


----------



## redact (Jan 3, 2008)

how do i change the "custom member title"?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> how do i change the "custom member title"?



You don't have enough posts to access that feature yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And humpy BoneMonkey week!


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

lol humpy BoneMonkey week.

*gives more bacon to add to the pile*


----------



## redact (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â
> QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 3 2008, 06:20 AM)
> how do i change the "custom member title"?
> *
> ...



when can i change it?


----------



## bluebright (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You totally need 500+ posts baby.

I'm digging that theme song too.


----------



## redact (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


dammit that ruined my whole bm week experience


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn that song is awesome. Gonna download it now!


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

Diggin the tune my boney buddies!

very HRTH


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2008)

BoneMonkey DIAF!


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 3, 2008)

Jingle BoneMonkey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who has the *sick* skills to add my ava to the original BoneMonkey?


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)

Ascii Generated BoneMonkey!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Ascii Generated BoneMonkey!
> 
> 
> LinkSorry, this file could not be opened. Possible reasons:
> ...


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ascii Generated BoneMonkey!
> ...



That's strange, the link is working fine for me. Try this link.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...


Same. It's because it works for your session, but not for others. Save it as a JPG (if possible) and upload it on imageshack


----------



## tenchan4 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, Humpy Bonemonkey Week.    MF DOOM FTW!


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...



It generates text, so I'm not sure how I would save it as a JPG. I uploaded the html, if that helps.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 3, 2008)

Edit: FFS, post size limit.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 3, 2008)

I made a full version to go with my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(I rip all the art from deviant art. I just photoshop it and recolor it a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


EDIT: loaded up the wrong picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (this one is with the muscular arms of bonemonkey


----------



## Tylon (Jan 3, 2008)

Made a bonemonkey of my smoking mario.

Bonemonkey: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normal:


----------



## Flyfishing (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Ascii Generated BoneMonkey!


Here it is as a JPEG (use the print screen key on your keyboard to take a screenshot)
Click here to view...


----------



## tenchan4 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Tylon @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Made a bonemonkey of my smoking mario.
> 
> Bonemonkey:
> 
> ...



Nice one. But, I wonder if it would look better with the mustache?


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Flyfishing @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ascii Generated BoneMonkey!
> ...



Thanks for uploading it. I forgot about using the screen capture key.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 3, 2008)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=In...y_Day#Creations

The article is really coming together, look at all of those avatars!


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=In...y_Day#Creations
> 
> The article is really coming together, look at all of those avatars!



How about the user names next to the avatars?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Tylon @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Made a bonemonkey of my smoking mario.
> ...


Definitely needs the mustache, !


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Tylon @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...



Bonemonkey has a hole and Mario has a big nose where to put a mustache


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn yeah. this event has spiralled into massive proportions!

edit: oh lol, my avatar got added twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: fixed that problem for ya'll


----------



## TaeK (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually prefer International BoneMonke Week to this knock-off nigel but I suppose I can celebrate this also. However no BoneMonkey avatar for me since I don't have Photoshop installed yet on this new computer, o snap


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2008)

Updated my avatar. Prepare for the ZakMonkey.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Jan 3, 2008)

Why it pixelated? ^


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)

Takeshi's original avi was pixilated too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Jingle BoneMonkey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 pooooop


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(nexus7412369 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Why it pixelated? ^
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...


Yes, I had to do that because it looked wrong somehow when using a pixelated head only.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a little lazy right now, but perhaps you could make a picture with the bonemonkey body, but with the head as the little box with the x that comes up for images when they can not be displayed. Thanks.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

MY AVATAR SUXX!!!


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow.  17 pages!  IBMD is the sensation that is sweeping the internation!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

lol want me to make one for you ?


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has done a BM avatar with a pixelated body and 8-bit Mario's head.  That'd be pretty cool.  Maybe I'll make it if someone doesn't steal my idea. :-P


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> MY AVATAR SUXX!!!








use this one if you want zeppo


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

kthx
but I'd sort of like one with my actual watermelon pic.


----------



## Beware (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he'd like it better if the body was pink.

EDIT:Nevermind.  XD

EDIT2: It looks kinda stretched out.  Try making the height smaller.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW i loves taek's solid snake bone lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Yeah, I'm a little lazy right now, but perhaps you could make a picture with the bonemonkey body, but with the head as the little box with the x that comes up for images when they can not be displayed. Thanks.





sure but i need the red x ?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's sorta the problem, I can't find it. I don't even know what it's called. All i know is that it comes up when images can not be displayed, sorry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2008)

The one on the right?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

doooooooone


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

hey bm
can yo plz make one with the actual watermelon pic I usually have as an avatar?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)

Fix the dimensions. 95 x 100.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fixed it after checking the correct dimensions, thanks though.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Weee finally got around to making my avatar!
So how is it?


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

that's pretty good but you should make his skin the same color as luffy's and give him the same kind of hair.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

its awesome i love monkey luffy


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm guess hair really was what it needed, thanks zeppo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
tried changing the skin, but it seemed a bit.... much..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

oooooo even better


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

yay!
maybe eyes?
that might subtract from the bonemonkey-ness, but you should try it out.


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> its awesome i love monkey luffy



Monkey D. Luffy, amirite?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2008)

lol yes


----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought for awhile that it was pronounced "luff-ee". It's actually pronounced "loof-ee"
the latter sounds a lot better.
oo! speaking of one piece, aren't the new-ish voices in the anime awesome!


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > its awesome i love monkey luffy
> ...



*ahem* Correction: BoneMonkey D. Luffy


----------



## bluebright (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't wait for next years bone monkey day week. We should hore out a convention hall or have a wedding reception.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

.... will there be cake ?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> .... will there be cake ?



loads of it!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

count me in then !


----------



## theman69 (Jan 4, 2008)

make me a BM avatar w/ this head


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 4, 2008)

Buahahahahaahahahahahaahah.  Thanks to the man himself.  I'll be able to celebrate IBMW in style!

~Fitzy~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Buahahahahaahahahahahaahah.Â Thanks to the man himself.Â I'll be able to celebrate IBMW in style!
> 
> ~Fitzy~
> 
> ...


----------



## theman69 (Jan 4, 2008)

YESSS TY!!


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 4, 2008)

here's mine! this is my favorite holiday.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> YESSS TY!!
> 
> now how do i put it on... lol



Go into your profile, click on avatar options on the bottom and browse from your computer to get the image then hit update.  Make sure you resize the image beforehand.  I set mine to 100x100 so it wouldn't look squished.

~Fitzy~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> YESSS TY!!
> 
> now how do i put it on... lol



Click on MY CONTROLS on the top right of the screen 

Then click on EDIT AVATAR SETTING on the middle left of the screen 

Where it says Enter a URL to an online avatar image copy and paste this URL 

http://i14.tinypic.com/8ej6n95.gif

then under that put 95 in the width and 101 on the height and then click on UPDATE AVATAR 

and your all set


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

JKR set your to 100 x 114





QUOTE(serious_sean @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> here's mine! this is my favorite holiday.




fuck yeah looks good !


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 4, 2008)

*I immediately demand you take my helmet off please*!!!
I am the Lone Big Daddy here!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> JKR set your to 100 x 114
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done and done.

~Fitzy~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

i was wondering who big daddy was lol


----------



## MC DUI (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> here's mine! this is my favorite holiday.



Yours is gold serious_sean


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jan 4, 2008)

Humpy BoneMonkey Week~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

lol nice ava


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok guys i got some bad news 

TOMOROOW IS THE LAST DAY OF BONEMONKEY WEEK ! it will end on Saturday 

Why? because two things 

1. its confusing as  hell having all these bonemonkey avatars
2. its better for this topic to end then go on a week and get boring and then destroyed by noobs


so on FRIDAY AT midnight BoneMonkey Week WILL BE OVER AND everyone must go back to there old avatars ! 

i just wants to say thank you to all those who made this event fun ! 

and remember there is a little bone monkey in all of us .... literally


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 4, 2008)

God damn it. I just went and made my own one. Still has been fun.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 4, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooov


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, we had some fun.
You fellers be thinking about what we can do for next years BoneMonkey "week."

Keep your old avatars for next year...but let's celebrate this years BoneMonkey Day until it's over


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 4, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry about that. I didn't realise the post had already gone through.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry about that. I didn't realise the post had already gone through.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

saturday morning when i wake up i will ask a mod to close the topic so you have 

over 24 hours left 

plus we did everything already hell we even have a song !

trust me if we countinue this for another week it will get stupid and boring


Edgedancer - thats a kick ass avatar lol


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow... 74 different creations on the wiki. It would be kick ass if it reached 100. I don't think I've ever seen anything like this.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(_Snott_ @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Wow... 74 different creations on the wiki. It would be kick ass if it reached 100. I don't think I've ever seen anything like this.



I still have 3 more I need to upload.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 4, 2008)

That's pretty cool. It was funny only seeing a few one day and then coming back and seeing Bonemonkeys everywhere.


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> and remember there is a little bone monkey in all of us .... literally



_That's what she said._


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 4, 2008)

Would someone be able to upload my pic to the wiki. I am unsure of how to do it myself.

EDIT: By the way, All hail monkey. Mark this week on your calenders for next year for this momentous event.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Edgedancer @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Would someone be able to upload my pic to the wiki. I am unsure of how to do it myself.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, All hail monkey. Mark this week on your calenders for next year for this momentous event.



Yup, I'm going to do it eventually.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

AceGunman has done a kick ass job on the wiki


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> AceGunman has done a kick ass job on the wiki



Jumpman did most of it before I got there, thank him.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy shit dude. I just now clicked your sig and scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(_Snott_ @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Holy shit dude. I just now clicked your sig and scared the hell out of me.








  Humpy BoneMonkey day (the week; which is now 3 days)!


----------



## Urza (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(_Snott_ @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit dude. I just now clicked your sig and scared the hell out of me.
> ...


*3 DAYS*


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool sig Ace!.
I want one!!!!
Why is this thread so big?, maybe because all the off topic posts like this one?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(_Snott_ @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> ...



Yes yes, we all get the Majora's Mask references.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe Bonemonkey week is the apocalypse!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He wants all of our bacon so we have nothing to eat when the twinkie crop dies down


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2008)

hey ace how come you changed your ava back already its not over yet!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> hey ace how come you changed your ava back already its not over yet!



For I am the harbinger of the dark message that BoneMonkey day has officially lasted its duration. In the day to come (IE some point during the 4th, today) the event will end at my hands. And it doesn't feel right to be the executioner of this years IBMD while wearing the avatar. Sadly it's a job that must be done. :'(


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

stop


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

spamming


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> stop
> 
> Testing
> 
> ...


area


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2008)

speaking of spamming (V)(-.-)(V) i am lord zoidberg woop woop woop woop woop woop woop!


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > stop
> ...



Dude, I'm not letting you have the last word.


----------



## asuri (Jan 4, 2008)

shouldnt it be (V)(0o0)(V)


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(asuri @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> shouldnt it be (V)(0o0)(V)



OMG, a mutant Crab-Man!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, guys, this is it. Anyone else who wants in on a BoneMonkey day (the week) avatar, do it now.


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2008)

now that bm week's over it's time to devour the bacon statue


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 4, 2008)

stands in line


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 4, 2008)

there should be a mtrhnite month. And I really mean it.


----------



## jaz (Jan 4, 2008)

Look behind you, a Three-Headed BoneMonkey!

_P.S. Sorry I'm late, you guys better have left some bacon behind for me_


----------



## bluebright (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, so to recap, "Humpy Bonemonkey day week" is actually, now, 3 days long?


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Okay, so to recap, "Humpy Bonemonkey day week" is actually, now, 3 days long?



The Bonemonkey week that burns twice as brightly burns half as long.


----------



## OSW (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> there should be a mtrhnite month. And I really mean it.



mthrnite is forever


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 4, 2008)

We can now finish the first chapter of IBMW...






  guess ill get my normal avater back


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually the official title is still International BoneMonkey Day. But it's a week long, and only lasts for 3 days.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Actually the official title is still International BoneMonkey Day. But it's a week long, and only lasts for 3 days.








I followed your seal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and took the D for W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: the seal should be in the wiki


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot all about my seal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> the seal should be in the wiki



Good idea, I'll add it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And speaking of, has anyone not had their IBMD avatar represented on the wiki?

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=In...y_Day#Creations


----------



## Mars (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:


> January 2-9 is International BoneMonkey Week!



Huh? I thought it ends on the 4th.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 2 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > January 2-9 is International BoneMonkey Week!
> ...



It does _now_. But when it originally became a week it was supposed to be just that, a whole week.


----------



## Mars (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, I see. I guess I have to switch back to my old avatar  soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## superrob (Jan 4, 2008)

Æhm what the ....... is this?
NEVER heard about it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(superrob @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Æhm what the ....... is this?
> NEVER heard about it.



It's not too late to get in on this, it's not over yet.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 4, 2008)

why should it end?
I'm content with my avatar. who cares?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

lol yes it ends saturday at midnight we cannot celebrate it all week long its MADNNNNNNNNESSSSSSSS


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> why should it end?
> I'm content with my avatar. who cares?



All of those BoneMonkey avatars have gotsa' go after IBMD ends.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > why should it end?
> ...



yes for the love of baby jesus they must go lol ... unless you pay 99 cents a day for it


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> yes for the love of baby jesus they must go lol ... unless you pay 99 cents a day for it


To each of the staff members.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > yes for the love of baby jesus they must go lol ... unless you pay 99 cents a day for it
> ...



And stalkers of the staff to fund their stalking.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> ...


Well, naturally


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 4, 2008)

and to people that post unrelated stuff


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > AceGunman has done a kick ass job on the wiki
> ...




well then thank you jumpman ! and no thanks to ace ! lol


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 4, 2008)

here is my monkey for the wiki page =D love this day xD

i really love the gallery


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Alonsonic @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> here is my monkey for the wiki page =D love this day xD
> 
> i really love the gallery



Yours has been added. We've now hit 80. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes a nice even rectangle.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll definitely make one if it will screw up the rectangle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






- NotSam


----------



## zeppo (Jan 4, 2008)

dooo iiiiiit
we have 86 if you count the example ones. 14 more and we'll have 100!
there should be a part at the beginning that says on january 4th it was turned into a month long festival.


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 4, 2008)

wait, so when are the festivities over?

i haven't finished my bacon bonemonkey yet!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 4, 2008)

tomorrow at some point


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> dooo iiiiiit
> we have 86 if you count the example ones. 14 more and we'll have 100!
> there should be a part at the beginning that says on january 4th it was turned into a month long festival.



We don't count the examples.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 4, 2008)

that's dumb. if people used them as avatars you would.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> that's dumb. if people used them as avatars you would.



Actually I got into a disagreement with Jumpman yesterday about that. We never did come to a solution, but I've since decided it doesn't matter if someone used one of the examples, as it started as an example.

It's actually oddly hilarious that a silly internet "holiday" could cause a disagreement.


----------



## Alonsonic (Jan 4, 2008)

Real bones monkey




Or Plushie Bonemonkey??


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 5, 2008)

Haha, I sketched out some BoneMonkey-ness for the "holiday" while waiting for the train this morning. I'll post it when I get a chance to ink it in and touch it up a bit...


----------



## bluebright (Jan 5, 2008)

next year we should go to somebody's house, or hire a hall.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

lol im in the US might be hard


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 5, 2008)

*WHAMMO!*

My take on BoneMonkey.

Yeah, started sketching it while waiting for the train...

...then our train got stuck at a bridge for about half an hour, that's when the "Fistful of Bacon" idea popped into my head... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy!


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jan 4 2008, 08:56 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

hahaha awesome now i want more bacon !


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 5, 2008)

Remember on the last day of this hoilday we have to sacrifice a noob for the bonemonkey gods.


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> Remember on the last day of this hoilday we have to sacrifice a noob for the bonemonkey gods.



i vote we sacrafice _snot_


----------



## zeppo (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't want to give up my snot! it's all mushy and yellowish!


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> I don't want to give up my snot! it's all mushy and yellowish!



Gross, dude.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 5, 2008)

that's my middle name!


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 5, 2008)

So zeppo *gross* HURRR-KICKINRAD-HURR-TECHNO-BABBLE-WOOF-WORDS-WORDS-KICKINRAD-HURRR?


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2008)

Just to let you guys know - if you've not downloaded the BoneMonkey Day song - I put a link on Wiki and it's also in the Download Center.


BoneMonkey Day is now over


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember on the last day of this hoilday we have to sacrifice a noob for the bonemonkey gods.
> ...



What did I miss?


----------



## bluebright (Jan 5, 2008)

officially over? kay.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 5, 2008)

_Humpy BoneMonkey Day!_ International BoneMonkey day (the week, which lasts 3-ish days) has officially come to an end. And with that this year's topic shall be closed by myself and the spirit of BoneMonkey day death...

*The Grim Boner!*



And remember to remove your IBMD avatars~! Topic closed.​


----------

